# Conseil d'achat de livre XCODE Obj-c



## CocoaCola71 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Comme le titre vous en fait part, je cherche un livre ou vidéo pour me former correctement sur Xcode avec obj-c.

J'ai vu les livres que developpez propose pour la programmation, et j'hésite. Disons que des avis des conseils seraient les bienvenus.
J'ai les bases en C et C++, plus confirmé en C#, et une notion d'anglais . 
J'ai découvert xcode il y a une semaine, et je pense que j'ai du mal avec la POO.
Ce qui bien-sur me ralenti.

C'est pour cela que j'aimerai savoir comment se former correctement, grâce à vos conseils..

Que me recommendez-vous 
Merci d'avance


----------



## karamelmhou (9 Février 2012)

Ça va un peu dépendre du temps que tu as.

Le C# est un chouette langage et je te conseillerais d'abord d'approfondir tes connaissances dedans afin de maîtriser la POO. Tu peux programmer en C# sur Mac OS X avec MonoDevelop (gratuit).

Ensuite, je ne peux que te conseiller l'excellent Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X de Aaron Hillegass. Fais seulement bien attention d'acheter la 4e édition (qui n'existe pas encore en français) car Xcode a bien changé.


----------



## boninmi (14 Février 2012)

Néanmoins, la 3ème édition se trouve peut-être encore actuellement en français à prix réduit (24 au lieu de 39, c'est tentant). Comme les programmes en ligne sur le site sont à jour, on arrive à faire l'adaptation assez facilement pour la dernière version de XCode.


----------



## CocoaCola71 (15 Février 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Je prend compte de vos conseils..
Je vais opter pour votre livre! 3 ou 4ieme édition (un bon tremplin pour l'anglais lol)


----------



## boninmi (15 Février 2012)

Pour moi qui veut pour l'instant juste m'initier à Objective-C sur Mac, je trouve que la 3 ème édition en français plus les corrigés sur le site c'est l'idéal. Par contre, si tu veux plutôt t'orienter iPhone-iPad, ce livre-ci (un peu cher certes) a l'air très progressif (pour ce qu'on peut voir du contenu en ligne). Les livres sur Objective-C sont rares de toute façon. Il y a pas mal de tutoriels en ligne (y compris dans la doc Apple), mais c'est assez disparate, et ça manque forcément d'organisation et de progressivité, c'est à chacun de s'y retrouver.


----------

